# Acer laptop won't turn on!



## bradcoventry (Oct 22, 2014)

hi

I have an acer laptop which won't turn on. The charger is fully working and the battery is fully charged as my parents have the same laptop and I've tried them both in theirs. However the laptop doesn't detect that the charger is plugged in and no light saying the laptop is charging shows. This has happened in the past and the laptop will suddenly detect that the charger is plugged in (has varied from 1 hour to a couple of days). It's been like this for the last 2 days and I've come to seek help. Will the motherboard be faulty? Please reply.

Thanks


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

Yes, it's possible that something hardware related other than the battery or AC adapter is faulty. I am also suspecting the motherboard. May I ask, what is the model of your Acer laptop? Check Acer's site to see if you have warranty on your laptop. If so, take advantage of that warranty and contact Acer for warranty repair on your laptop computer. Hope everything works out well for you and feel free to ask more questions, thank you.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi, welcome to TSF

it could be the dc socket on the laptop thats faulty. does the socket feel loose at all?


----------



## bradcoventry (Oct 22, 2014)

It is an E5-511 and no I never had warranty to begin with.

The socket makes a "ping" noise when I unplug the charger. However what I find funny is that when this has happened in the past, when the laptop finally registers that it's being charged the charger will then work all the time. This problem will occur whenever my laptop battery runs out without the charger in it, which I accidentally do quite often. I will take it apart tomorrow and have a look at the motherboard etc but any other ideas? Thanks


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey bradcoventry,

Have you tried running the laptop with just the AC adapter connected, and leaving the battery out?


----------



## bradcoventry (Oct 22, 2014)

The socket may be faulty but I've tried two fully charged battery's and the laptop still won't turn on so is it the motherboard that's the problem?


----------



## bradcoventry (Oct 22, 2014)

Yes the laptop doesn't register the charger so it won't turn on


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi Brad,
This is a common problem with Acer laptops. I suggest you have a look at our excellent TSF Troubleshooting Guide. If this doesn't resolve the problem, post back and we can provide you some other resources to test your hardware. Here's the link to the Troubleshooting Guide: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html

Further advanced hardware troubleshooting will require about 10-20 hours depending on your computer experience. If this sounds like too much work, you can take to your local licensed Computer Pro and get a professional diagnosis of failed part or parts in that laptop and how much it will cost to fix it. Diagnoses in the US run $35-$90 or so, unless you have someone like Best Buy make a house call (Geek Squad) at $135-$165. Probably not necessary as it's easy enough to drive to the Tech or Repair shop. 

All you will need is another Internet working computer, such as your Dad's laptop, some blank cd or dvd discs and a flash drive 4GB or better. (under $15). 

Post back results of your first pass with our Troubleshooting Guide, and with any questions you might have. We'll be very happy to assist you and advise you further.

Best of luck,
<<<BIGBEARJEDI>>>


----------

